# Where can you take your pup?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm talking about inside department stores, malls, etc. Are there laws about them having to be on a leash or in a carrier, etc? 

I don't have a purse type carrier yet. And I'm not sure I want to get one because I don't know yet how big Ollie will end up. Last weighing he was 7.6 lbs. If he doesn't get much larger, I COULD handle a carrier that you sling over your shoulder. But when I'm more inclined to do is get a doggie backpack which is what I prefered when my skin kids were babies--I tried slings with my kids and I just didn't like having to shift weight back and forth. I prefered the weight square on my back (didn't like front carriers either once they got past a certain weight). Anyway, anyone tried a backpack? I have not seen reviews here on them (I should do a search...)


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a bag for Molly but I don't know how much longer I'll be able to use it. She hates it and it takes her awhile to settle down when in it. Plus, I do believe she's going to be on the bigger size so the bag might just get to heavy for me. She's 4 lbs at 3 1/2 months.

I just love that picture of your furbaby and your daughter. It's very cute.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a bag for Bentley. He is quite big now and fits in nicely. Its quite a soft one so its easy for him to get in. He is so used to his bag, he thinks that any bag is for him to climb in. I was at the nursery yesterday and he got a little tired so i put his bag on the ground and he hopped in. Caused a lot of cooing from passers by. I would love a stoller ,but i have never seen a dog in a stoller in this country and i might get laughed at. Anyway i think its just mommy in me that is not allowed to come out that wants a stoller.

Anyway, my point is, the bag works really well for me.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been wondering the same thing. Where are you allowed to take the furbabies? I've thought about the times that I've had Angel with me & wanted to run into the dept store, but couldn't/wouldn't because I didn't know if I'd be allowed to take her in with me. I've been amazed that there are cafes that welcome dogs. Wonder if dogs are more welcome in different parts of the country or bigger cities, ect.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

My dog isn't allowed in any department stores that isn't a pet store, but he's 100 plus pounds and sheds as he walks. Now I have seen toy breeds inside department stores, but they are always kept in a carrier of some type. Now, that doesn't mean the department stores allow it. I think alot of the times they just don't bother saying anything. My guess is, if the dog is well behaved, somehow contained so it won't damage the merchandise, that most places won't mind. But as a common courtesy, it doesn't hurt to call them up and just ask.









I'll even call up and ask about parks if there aren't any clear posted signs. I know there is one park in my area that actually does not allow dogs, but I see people with dogs there alot. Which is kind of rude considering this is the park that the town holds all their events at. And not everyone has good doggie ettiquette in picking up after their dogs. Nothing like having a movie night and having your kids rolling in dog poo! Yuck!

Karyn


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Well....I ran into Walmart today and took Ollie in with me. The greeter just said hi and welcome to Walmart but two minutes later an associate (or manager?) came over to us and said that he was not allowed in the store. I felt like saying "well, he's probably cleaner and more well mannered than 90% of your store's clientele" lol. I didn't have Ollie in a carrier--I had him in the child seat in the front of the carriage and I had one hand on his harness, even though he was sitting pretty calmly. Well, I don't like the idea of leaving Ollie in a parked car in a store parking lot, especially Walmart, so I guess I'll be leaving him at home??


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Well....I ran into Walmart today and took Ollie in with me. The greeter just said hi and welcome to Walmart but two minutes later an associate (or manager?) came over to us and said that he was not allowed in the store. I felt like saying "well, he's probably cleaner and more well mannered than 90% of your store's clientele" lol. I didn't have Ollie in a carrier--I had him in the child seat in the front of the carriage and I had one hand on his harness, even though he was sitting pretty calmly. Well, I don't like the idea of leaving Ollie in a parked car in a store parking lot, especially Walmart, so I guess I'll be leaving him at home??[/B]


I know someone who takes her bichon frise everywhere in one of those sharpe airline pet bags. He is used to being quiet in there, because he's been going places in it since he was a baby. He is seven now and it has worked out great for her. People don't even know he's in there, except I guess if they reconize the carrier as a pet travel bag. 

Good idea about Not
leaving him in a car by himelf.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I know that you cannot take dogs into Target and the Mall here. One lady that works at the mall told me that you will get escorted out and also fined!







I took Tillie to the airport to pick up my Mom in baggage claim and no one said anything to me....even though there was a sign that says "seeing eye dogs only". I don't really take Tango or Tillie anywhere shopping with me. I just take them for rides in the car. Too many places are just not pet friendly! I will say that when we went to San Diego in September...I couldn't believe how many places you can take your pup!!! They are soooo pet friendly there.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah, I've found as a general rule that stores that carry food products generally do not allow dogs in their stores.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

As much as we know "our" furbabies should be allowed anywhere we go, I always try to look at it from the perspective of ALL dogs. If one dog is allowed then all dogs need to be allowed. It would be pretty crazy in WalMart or another store if people were running around shopping with their great danes or rotweilers. And you KNOW that some rotweiler owner is GOING to say, you let that Maltese so you have to let MY dog in.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Small dogs being carried or put in a bag or stroller is a lot different than letting a dog walk through a store on a leash. I've been to places that allow dogs as long as they are not on the floor and not misbehaved.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Small dogs being carried or put in a bag or stroller is a lot different than letting a dog walk through a store on a leash. I've been to places that allow dogs as long as they are not on the floor and not misbehaved.[/B]


That was my rationale too--I'm keeping my dog "contained" not letting him roam around the store, etc. 

I can also understand other pet owner that had a "big" dog getting perturbed that "their" dog is not allowed in but mine is, etc. BUT you can't lump all dogs together in the same category, can you? That's one thing that bugs the heck out of me here in MA is that some people can't think outside the box but have to have their "one rule fits all" standards around here as not to be politially incorrect to piss anyone off. Now I'm going off on a tangent...


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I do know they are allowed in Lowe's and Home Depot....


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I worked in a small store for many years and like many small shops, we didn't have many "formal" policies. One of our unwritten rules was about dogs. If they were well-behaved and weren't going to knock over the antiques and other breakable products in our store, they were welcome. Often I would see someone hanging out on our doorstep (we had a bench on our porch area) with their dog while the rest of the family shopped. If the dog appeared to be well-behaved and under control -- and on a leash -- I would just quietly gesture for the person to "come on in". 

One evening, a young lady and her mom were hesitating on our doorstep (it was warm weather so the door was propped open) with a little Boxer pup. They said they had just been kicked out of LLBean but their little puppy, Whiskey, was very well-behaved and could she come in? The other employee and I said, "Yes, if we can pet her!"







The little pup followed her mama around very quietly, and when they approached the register to chat with us and pay, Whiskey fell asleep at their feet!!







We have also had Shih Tzus visit in arms and in carriers, plenty of Labs and Goldens and Beagles and ... lots of well-behaved dogs. But that's a small store where the owner is on-site every day. 

For places like Wal-Mart or the supermarket or the mall, where it's not acceptable to make a case-by-case decision ... I would rather leave Sprout at home with his toys and his radio and his comfy bed than try and sneak him in, and risk getting tossed out. He'd much rather be playing with his lobster and his squeaky bear than riding around while I shop, anyway.


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

> Well....I ran into Walmart today and took Ollie in with me. The greeter just said hi and welcome to Walmart but two minutes later an associate (or manager?) came over to us and said that he was not allowed in the store. I felt like saying "well, he's probably cleaner and more well mannered than 90% of your store's clientele" lol. I didn't have Ollie in a carrier--I had him in the child seat in the front of the carriage and I had one hand on his harness, even though he was sitting pretty calmly. Well, I don't like the idea of leaving Ollie in a parked car in a store parking lot, especially Walmart, so I guess I'll be leaving him at home??[/B]



We went to the 14th Annual RI Pet Show in Providence, Rhode Island over the weekend. The Official Brochure for the show was a magazine called "The Animal Print" - "The modern pet culture magazine for RI and MA.) Their website is www.theanimalprint.com. Perhaps there are similar magazines published in other parts of the country. On one of their pages they list SNIFF OUT Pet Friendly Establishments. They also have "The Best of 2006" - pet friendly bookstores, video stores, outdoor restaurant, nature walk/hike, bar (yes bar) . When Peppi was alive he loved Home Depot. He would sit quietly leashed in the shopping carriage (on his favorite towel to keep clean) and would often get much attention which he loved. Lowe's does have a sign that says "No Dogs"







- We would prefer shopping at Lowe's but Bella Bianca wouldn't be welcomed.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=348993
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think all dogs should be lumped together in the same cateogory. As long as the store lets you in, I wouldn't worry about other people.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> Small dogs being carried or put in a bag or stroller is a lot different than letting a dog walk through a store on a leash. I've been to places that allow dogs as long as they are not on the floor and not misbehaved.[/B]


*I guess I am in your ballpark. I do not let The Boyz feet touch the floor in any stores that I shop. They are usually in their stroller or in my arms. And when I am going to Open Houses for Real Estate, the same holds true. I am more concerned about what they might catch. They also love their carry bag....they don't make a peep and often times, no one knows they are even in there!!*


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

I take Minnie nearly everywhere with me, except for work. I have a few carry bags that I use when we need to be incognito. One carrier is completely enclosed and Minnie doesn't mind it at all, she just lays down and takes a nap. We go into Target, grocery stores, even movies this way. I would hate to think that my little dog is causing anyone any type of problem this way. She doesn't touch floors, shopping carts or merchandise. I'm sure that the cat hairs on my jacket are way more of a health concern for those who are alergic than a non-shedding, contained maltese, but that's just my opinion. I have another carrier that allows Minnie to stick her head out that I use when we go to more dog-friendly places like Home Depot, although I still keep her in the carrier at all times, not touching the cart or the floor. I wouldn't want her to pick up a strange germ, let alone frighten someone that is afraid of dogs, since they sure wouldn't be expecting a dog if they're just running out for some paint or something. 

I guess the bottom line for me is, while I do take Minnie to many places that she is not allowed, I try to be respectful of those that could have a real problem being around a dog.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I took Sparkey in the stroller to the mall. other than everyone stopping us to say how cute everything went very well. we went inside most stores with no problem. I've seen dogs in home depot too.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Our Home Depot is right next to Petsmart, so we go in there all the time. I also have taken my dog to Nordstroms, where they offer her water! When we go to DC, we like to dine outdoors and many of the restaurants allow dogs in outside dining areas. I think that you have to respect the policy of each establishment though. I once had a DC bus driver stop a bus full of commuters, run across Wisconsin Ave. (a very busy street in G'town) and tell me how adorable my pup was....and that she was welcome anytime on her bus, even though the signs clearly state no animals.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Recently Archie desparately needed some "mommy and me" time....

I took him to Lowe's. He stood up in the cart for a while, then I put him in the opened carry case in the kiddie seat of the cart. Everyone made a fuss over him














he is so precious!

We had a thoroughly good time! 


On the other hand - I can't take Abbey out like that - she barks non-stop - very loudly!








As usual....it's all about Abbey!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I would be so mad! I take Mia everywhere I go! We have gone to Wal-Mart twice, Quiznos (we put in our order and ate outside), a car dealership while my boyfriend was looking for a car, we even ate at a restaurant with her in her carrier. I dont know why they would care, because I think that Mia behaves way better than most people's skin kids!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I would be so mad! I take Mia everywhere I go! We have gone to Wal-Mart twice, Quiznos (we put in our order and ate outside), a car dealership while my boyfriend was looking for a car, we even ate at a restaurant with her in her carrier. I dont know why they would care, because I think that Mia behaves way better than most people's skin kids![/B]


I bet she's cleaner than some skin kids too!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Well I've been in Target with him over my shoulder. We were only in the pet section though. I was looking for a bag and checking out the doggie clothes. We've been in the mall at the food court but I kept him in his carrier. I just bought a stroller so we will see how that goes.


----------



## Chloes-Mom (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm with all of you on this one ... we need a website that posts a listing of establishments where we can bring along our furry family members. I agree that you cannot lump all dogs into one category. I would never think of bringing my chocolate lab that is 100lbs into Wal-Mart - but I don't see a problem with a small, well behaved dog in a carrier.

I've only had two horrible experiences - our local mall where the 'young' security advised me that dogs are not allowed & there is a pet sitting service in the attached 'pet cetera store'. I advised we would be leaving shortly. Personally, I feel he was trying to impress the two younger store clerks in making a spectacle of the situation. My Chloe is 2lbs & was wrapped in a blanket at the time this happened. The second was in a '7-11 Convenience Store' where the clerk yelled in her most annoying, high pitch voice ' I can see what you have in your coat & its a health regulation' I was utterly mortified that this girl could not have shown a little more tact. 

Needless to say, I have refrained from taking her out to the stores in fear of being embarassed or mortified. I also choose not to subject her to the likes of individuals that can not show a little class & dignity! I agree with your statements in saying that there are clientele out there that would pose more of a 'health regulation' than our dogs. I think our dogs are probably cleaner & better dressed than many others too!

That's my rant! hehe


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I was also told to leave Walmart with Bogie, and we were only in the outdoor garden section. I had no intention of going inside the store. Bogie loves to go shopping and is very well behaved. I have never tried to take him into a mall, but I have seen people bring their dogs in purse bags. Bogie goes to Home Depot, Lowes, Staples, Office Depot, furniture stores, and of course pet stores. He gets a little heavy if I have to carry him, and there are no shopping carts. I've been thinking about a stroller, but I don't know how many places would allow him in. I'm one of those people who feels guilty walking on the grass if there is a sign that says not to. 

By the way, during the recent dog shows, Portland, Oregon was said to be the most dog friendly city in the USA.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I live in Florida and know that the state department does not allow pets where food products are sold. I respect that law, and respect any posted signs that say no pets. Other than that I will usually ask "can I bring her in if I hold her?" and respect whatever they tell me - which is usually yes...


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Bucky and Sadie both go to Lowe's with us. I have never seen a sign about no dogs and no one has ever said anything to us. We are always carrying them and don't let them down on the ground. Maybe it is different on a state by state basis....


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I used to take Noel alot of places with me but now she just insist on barking WAY to much. I keep telling her if she were quite she could go with.

I have taken her to Lowes and Sherwin Williams, to my kids school, my husband bank, beauty salon, Dollar Tree, Shoe Department, and the post office. I had her in a bag and she never made a peep I don't think they knew I had a dog when I was in the post office.

At the Dollar Tree the girl told me she was fine as long as she was quite and in a bag. 

But now Miss Priss thinks she needs everyone to know she has arrived so she gets to stay at home.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I know that you cannot take dogs into Target and the Mall here. One lady that works at the mall told me that you will get escorted out and also fined!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've taken my girls to the mall several times and I've been busted by security. I always tell them I'm taking the dogs to the Picture Place for portraits with my kids, even if I'm not.







I'm so bad. But if you have a photo place in your mall, they usually will allow pets to be photographed, so it makes a handy excuse.









I've taken Lucy to soooo many places she shouldn't be, restaurants, Target, Walmart, but I had her in my camo bag and nobody knew she was in there. I've been kicked out of a 7-11 type place too, but I didn't have her in a bag, I was just holding her. That's fine! But I agree with another poster, it's all in the way you are asked to leave. I looked for 'no dog' signs before I entered, there weren't any so I went inside only to have the clerk screech across the entire store that there were no dogs allowed and for me to get my d*mn dog the h-e-double hockey sticks - out of the store. Since I wasn't about to leave her in the car in 110 degree weather, I left <strike>stomped out like a drama queen</strike> without getting anything.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I haven't had time to read all the responses but I was going to take Catcher with me to Target last night and I called ahead. I asked them if I could take a small dog in a carrier or stroller and they said it was no problem at all. (They are located next door to PETsMART so maybe that is why they were so nice about it!)

I have also called Belk department store and asked them and they said it was fine. I see lots of dogs at Home Depot. 

I highly recommend that you get a stroller. Or a carrier that you can put in the buggy at the store.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

When I first got Molly I took her everywhere....many times to Target etc....oh, and I did have her in a carrier. Then one day at Target a lady notice her in her carrier and wanted to see her so I unziped the top so she could peek in. A few minutes later a manager came over and told me I could have her in the store because they have a food court. I thought well I'm not in the food court and she is in a bag(actually a bag I bought at their store). Anyways I left and poor Molly hasn't been out shopping with Momma since.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I live in San Diego and most all places are very pet friendly. I always see little dogs everywhere! No problems so far! I will say though that some people look at you with the rudest face when they see you have a dog. It drives me nuts! I just think to myself "look lady, you may not like dogs but Mia is not doing anything to you, she is not barking, biting or anything else so get on with your life and leave me alone!" (whenever they do give me a dirty look, I always give Mia kisses and say "good girl honey!")







But other people fall in love with her and pet her!


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

The hardware store is a great idea. Nali loves "field trips" and we usually make a few friends when we go out. Here is a great site if you are in the San Francisco area. I haven't seen one like this anywhere else.

http://www.diningwithsophie.com/cgi-bin/pe...dly/sophie.html


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

I would love to be able to take skippy with me but he outgrew his carrier and barks way too much if I hold him. He wants to be free to roam on his own and sniff everything.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

I've taken my girls to the mall several times and I've been busted by security. I always tell them I'm taking the dogs to the Picture Place for portraits with my kids, even if I'm not.







I'm so bad. But if you have a photo place in your mall, they usually will allow pets to be photographed, so it makes a handy excuse.









I've taken Lucy to soooo many places she shouldn't be, restaurants, Target, Walmart, but I had her in my camo bag and nobody knew she was in there. I've been kicked out of a 7-11 type place too, but I didn't have her in a bag, I was just holding her. That's fine! But I agree with another poster, it's all in the way you are asked to leave. I looked for 'no dog' signs before I entered, there weren't any so I went inside only to have the clerk screech across the entire store that there were no dogs allowed and for me to get my d*mn dog the h-e-double hockey sticks - out of the store. Since I wasn't about to leave her in the car in 110 degree weather, I left <strike>stomped out like a drama queen</strike> without getting anything.
[/QUOTE]

You go girl!!!!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Pam, I don't know about the rules of places, I just take Perri anyway. He goes literally everywhere with me and I wouldn't have it any other way. I take him in his stroller to whatever places I don't have to sneak him in in his bag. He goes to malls and other stores like Bed Bath and Beyond, ect in his stroller--never had a problem. In fact, I bet it won't be long till you build up the nerve to get Mr. Ollie a nice blue stroller of his very own!









Oh, and Mom2Molly, please don't let that one experience deter you from taking Molly places--that was just a freak thing, and I'm sure you'll have better luck in the future.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I've found Charleston to be a pretty good town to take Tanner out & about. We were at Ashley Furniture the other day and I asked if I could bring him in, he was in his stroller, and they said as long as he stayed in the stroller he was fine. I did ask WalMart one day if he was allowed and they said no, I said OK, that was why I was asking. Lowe's encourages dogs to come in their store, at least the one at HHead, my husband used to keep doggie treats for the pets there. Keep in mind, that is a retirement area and everyone has dogs! I have found the times I take Tanner out, everyone just ooos and ahhs over him. They all want to touch him & pet him and they want to know where I got him. (That's when I take the opportunity to tell people not to buy pets from the newspaper.) Have you noticed that dogs make people smile? I think that is just so neat. Even if they don't stop and talk, they will smile.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Have you noticed that dogs make people smile? I think that is just so neat. Even if they don't stop and talk, they will smile.[/B]


Yes -- I can't tell you how many strangers I've shared a huge smile with over their dogs!! Whenever I see a dog out and about, whether a big dog on a leash or a little one in a carrier or stroller, I can't help but grin at the owner and kind of nod my head.







Once, my husband and I were out walking and a man walking a Doberman puppy came toward us. I smiled at him and said to my husband "Look who's here!" because he LOVES Dobys. Hubby was a little shy but I got talking to the guy and hubby got to admire the little Doby pup for a while.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I take Wilson to Home Depot, and just recently I have taken Molly to IKEA. IKEA doesn't seem to mind. I carry her the whole time, and all the employees come over to see her.

And I agree about dogs making people smile. We have met lots of people in our neighborhood out on walks. Even those without dogs stop to talk to us, and we have made some good friends!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> In fact, I bet it won't be long till you build up the nerve to get Mr. Ollie a nice blue stroller of his very own!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO STROLLERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

This is me pushing Ollie in a stroller:







lol.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

It really would be nice if there was a list of places that accept dogs. The problem is that most of the places that seem the most accepting are small specialty type shops. 

Chain stores may accept or may not depending on who is there at any given time (i.e. current management or even current shift personel). Many people have posted about Home Depot and I think generally they are good, but I heard recently of a woman getting kicked out of a Home Depot with her dog.









I would like to take my dog everywhere, but I do try to be respectful of rules. However, this usually becomes more of an issue when I want to travel. At home, my pups have safe place to be and they only have to wait a few hours for me to return. When I travel I stay in pet-friendly hotels or with pet-friendly friends. But in both cases I don't like to leave my dogs unattended. In the pet-friendly hotels you can have incidents like the one on this forum of a dog (even a crated one) getting out of an unfamiliar room when maids or attendants come in. With my pet-friendly friends there are often dogs larger than mine and I don't like to go leaving my pets unsupervised, so it makes travel really difficult. Plus in either case the dogs are usually not happy being without me when they are in an unfamiliar place. I have done more sneaking of my dogs into places when I was traveling than at any other time. 

My favorite pet bag of all time is the *Indogneeto*.







This bag really does hide the pups while at the same time allowing them to see out. I have used it effectively several times including while sightseeing at Museums and such.







I am always impressed by how good the dogs are inside the bags. 

Tanner's mom mentioned Charleston being really pet-friendly. I did find this to be the case when I went to the Maltese Specialty there in 2001.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I also take Lilly with me almost everywhere I go except for class and work. I hate leaving her home alone after I get home from school so I usually just take her with me. I'm surprised that they made you leave Wal-mart! I take Lilly to Wal-mart, Target, malls, everywhere! Sometimes I zip her fully in and take her inside the grocery store







She knows the drill and she just lays down and doesn't make a peep. I've never once been told to leave a store. Most stores in Boston even have water dishes outside for the dogs in the summer. I always do have her in a carrier but I've been told at a bunch of stores on Newbury street that I can put her down and let her walk around. I don't feel comfortable doing that so I just leave her in her bag. I can't imagine living somewhere where most stores don't allow dog!


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I've taken mine off and on. Moppy and I have been thrown out of an eye store. No sign posted, but IS NOW.. the women screeched at me. LOL.. I bite back..LOL.. Told her,,no sign - not against the law. 

Moppy is 6 lbs, so it's hard for me to carry him for too long. Cart baskets are a real help. Most people don't notice him in his bag. 

I did take Cotton into a 7-11 type of store. Had to stop on the way home from the Vet. No one said a Word, but they may not have noticed. PLus they know me.

I walk Cotton and Moppy often. Cotton in her front-pack Stops Traffic.. LOL.. I have seen so many people hit the brakes.. it is funny. My Mother has offered to buy me a stroller for my birthday. Ya!Ya! I can't wait to walk with stroller.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

This is one topic that I'm really on the fence about. On one hand I want to take the Duff everywhere with me. He's my little buddy, and I'm very grateful that I live in a very pet-friendly area. Duff gets to come to all of our malls, not Target (but all other chains), all restaurants with outdoor seating, boutiques, and my doctor's office. The only place I actually need to have him in a bag is at the doctor. 

On the other hand, I don't believe that rules are made to be broken, regardless of special circumstances, size, cleanliness, etc... I find it incredibly frustrating when I leave Duff at home to go to the weekly Farmer's Market, only to see people walking around with their small dogs in bags, carts, or on leashes. There are large signs posted EVERYWHERE, and people throw a hissy fit when they're politely asked to leave. It's not only incredibly rude, but completely disrespectful.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> This is one topic that I'm really on the fence about. On one hand I want to take the Duff everywhere with me. He's my little buddy, and I'm very grateful that I live in a very pet-friendly area. Duff gets to come to all of our malls, not Target (but all other chains), all restaurants with outdoor seating, boutiques, and my doctor's office. The only place I actually need to have him in a bag is at the doctor.
> 
> On the other hand, I don't believe that rules are made to be broken, regardless of special circumstances, size, cleanliness, etc... I find it incredibly frustrating when I leave Duff at home to go to the weekly Farmer's Market, only to see people walking around with their small dogs in bags, carts, or on leashes. There are large signs posted EVERYWHERE, and people throw a hissy fit when they're politely asked to leave. It's not only incredibly rude, but completely disrespectful.[/B]


ya know, i'm totally with ya on this one. i can go to the grocery and live to tell about it afterward when i dont shop accompanied by a buttercup. i dont see a need to juggle her, a cart, payment, AND the looks i get in the wine dept with a dog....









not to make light of the topic, but i dont think that the buttercup feels neglected when i leave her at home, either. she enjoys the naptime, she enjoys the radio, she enjoys the neighbors' comings and goings. and she's on her comfy kitchen bed with piggy, giraffe, and woobie. the four of them simply cannot fit into a carrier together....


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't know...I really have no problems sneaking Miko in everywhere in his bag, although I really have to admit that I do it less and less often. I am just so tired all the time that I honestly would rather not go anywhere at all, lol. I guess maybe I am finally becoming more of an adult at 29 or maybe I just work too much. I still do it but I guess I am just less passionate about it. It also depends on the area you live in and california mostly seems so dog friendly.


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

My city is alright when it comes to bringing Chester inside... the PetCo is right in the middle of all the major establishments (Target, Best Buy, Walmart, Booksamillion, etc.) so most places are pretty dog friendly. The only one that has a sign out front is Target, but I used to work there, I still know most of the management and know that two of them have maltipoos and one has a poodle that they bring in with them all the time. One time a customer even brought in a Ringtail Lemur wearing a DIAPER







!! Most places are okay with animals I think, as long as they are not on the ground bothering anybody. You could always call ahead before you go and check to see if the fluffs are welcome, to save yourself the trouble of getting asked to leave once you get there.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Most of the time, going to stores locally, I'd just as soon leave Angel home, but as someone else said, traveling with her is a different story. We do a lot of car traveling and enjoy taking her with us. I've not gotten a bag yet as she's about 8-9# and the thought of carrying that much weight in a "purse" just has not been appealing. However, I am rethinking that & will be looking for a bag for her. I just love this site & all the helpful questions & answers here.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

A couple of years ago I finished a physical therapy session for a shoulder injury, ran by Wal-Mart to pick up a few thing before going home. I was wearing a cape that did had a bulge on the left shoulder. The manager came up to me and told me that animals were not allowed in the store because of the food and "other sanitary issues". He said that ferrets and other rodents disgusted him. I found that hilarious (and told him so), since he had a booger on his upper lip. Then like the true lady I am, I reached under the cape, pulled out my ice bag and handed it to him, and have never been back in his store. Jope he used the ice bag to clean up his booger.

Samsonsmom


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> A couple of years ago I finished a physical therapy session for a shoulder injury, ran by Wal-Mart to pick up a few thing before going home. I was wearing a cape that did had a bulge on the left shoulder. The manager came up to me and told me that animals were not allowed in the store because of the food and "other sanitary issues". He said that ferrets and other rodents disgusted him. I found that hilarious (and told him so), since he had a booger on his upper lip. Then like the true lady I am, I reached under the cape, pulled out my ice bag and handed it to him, and have never been back in his store. Jope he used the ice bag to clean up his booger.
> 
> Samsonsmom[/B]



I hope you told him about his booger. And, by the way, if anyone is ever in a situation where they feel they are being verbally abused or talked to in an unfriendly/unkind way, this is a good way to put a grinding halt to that behavior. Just stop the person in midsentence and say, "do you realize you have a booger on your lip (or hanging out your nose)?"


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=350564
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carolyn and Faye ~ You're crackin me up


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=350573
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or just be a total brat and call him Snot Face!







(Can you tell I have a little brother?)


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=350564
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFL


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Aimee


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Camfan...I would suggest a carrier for sure. As a person with four kids (and yes they carry colds and stuff but..) you sat Cam in the same chair that a child would sit and those little kids put their fingers on EVERYTHING. So Cam may have had something on him and the child just put his fingers in his eyes, nose, mouth or whatever. Then the child touches EVERYTHING they see! Food ..even if it's not wrapped, then they put it back. To me animals just do not belong anywhere food is being sold.







Plus there is no way a store to know if the dog is disease free and to me the risk is enough. Sorry for being the unpopular poster this time...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Because I work full time I feel guilty for leaving Zoe home alone when I'm going to be out shopping for a good part of the day. (Even though she is at Grandma & Grandpa's house while I'm at work!







) Also I just like spending time with her. So I try to make sure I go places that she will be allowed. I won't take her to places where they sell food because I wouldn't want some of the dogs I've seen in my grocery store. Also most other dogs shed and I wouldn't want dog hair in my grapes!







So I can totally understand a grocery store or a store with a food court making a blanket rule of NO DOGS. Now on the flip side, my pharmacy, well both CVS & Walgreens, say it's ok to bring her in the store because all the food they sell is in sealed packages. So I don't have a problem taking her in to stores that sell food if the food is in sealed packages. The only place I was asked to leave was Blockbuster Video, but I think that had more to do with the fact that there were only high school kids working that night & didn't know if it was ok so decided to err on the safe side. The kid said it was because they sold food but everything is sealed. Now I do think it's only polite to make sure you are carrying your furbaby or they are in a bag or stroller. Not every dog is as well house trained as all of our babies are so I would hate to have dogs walking on a leash in stores and have an accident. That would ruin it for all of us. Zoe loves shopping with me because we have done it since she was a puppy. I was told by my trainer to take her EVERYWHERE I could because I really wanted her to be a therapy dog thru the Delta Society. I have since decided that their tests are a little too extreme for my little girl to pass. I mean what toy dog wouldn't react to a stainless steel bowl being dropped on a gymnasium type floor? I haven't even tried to have her tested after I found out about that particular part of the test. Just seems a little mean since she is jumpy after being attacked by a big dog last summer. I always ask permission when I take her to a small store. But I usually don't at bigger stores. The places she has been so far are Walgreens, Target, Starbucks (outside seating area), several restuarants with outside eating areas, inside Applebee's while traveling because it was too hot to leave her in the car & I chose an off time with few people in the restaurant & the manager ok'd it since she was in her bag, Lowe's, Menards, Pier One, Bed Bath & Beyond, JC Penny Home Store, Bath & Body Works, several malls, Walden Book Store, several locally owned jewelery stores, my hairdresser (shhh...it's against Indiana health regulations), the Halmark store, several of our local nursery/greenhouses, the paint store (they had to go buy treats when they found out that the local hardware store had dog treats), oh the local hardware store, the local nursing home, gee the list goes on. Guess she has been a lot of places!! Maybe I do need a stroller since she is a good 9lbs and gets kinda heavy in her bag!







But no offense to you stroller people, I actually admire you, but I would be a little embarrased.







</span>


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> A couple of years ago I finished a physical therapy session for a shoulder injury, ran by Wal-Mart to pick up a few thing before going home. I was wearing a cape that did had a bulge on the left shoulder. The manager came up to me and told me that animals were not allowed in the store because of the food and "other sanitary issues". He said that ferrets and other rodents disgusted him. I found that hilarious (and told him so), since he had a booger on his upper lip. Then like the true lady I am, I reached under the cape, pulled out my ice bag and handed it to him, and have never been back in his store. Jope he used the ice bag to clean up his booger.
> 
> Samsonsmom[/B]


OMG!! I needed a laugh this morning. That is hysterical!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

> I live in San Diego and most all places are very pet friendly. I always see little dogs everywhere! No problems so far! I will say though that some people look at you with the rudest face when they see you have a dog. It drives me nuts! I just think to myself "look lady, you may not like dogs but Mia is not doing anything to you, she is not barking, biting or anything else so get on with your life and leave me alone!" (whenever they do give me a dirty look, I always give Mia kisses and say "good girl honey!")
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe those who thinks nice behaved dogs shouldn't be in places should keep their nasty nosiy misbehaved children at home. I love kids but I do not like to be in public with children who have never been taught to be polite and manerly in public. Seems to me most dogs are better behaved and less distracting. My dogs and daughter have always been expected to act respectfully in public and not be annoying. I plan on taking my baby with me whenever I can and will train her to be quiet and well mannered in public. Responsible doggie owners should be able to enjoy outtings with their babies.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

There is always going to be a parent who doesn't do their job and control their children just as there would be dog owners. I personally have made sure my children act respectfully in public and they even comment to me how aweful some children behave in restaurants and in public. My children are 14,11,9 and 7. I know I complain about their behavior from time to time but I must say they DO know how to act in public. Whew, I did something right!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Well here goes my soapbox









I think it is irresponsible of any dog owner to "sneak" their dog in ANYWHERE. I would love to be able to take Ty with me when I run into Walmart or stop at at the grocery store for a gallon of milk. But I believe it is more important to be a responsible dog owner, to set a good example so that SOME DAY, MAYBE, dogs will be accepted places they aren't now. 

There are many valid reasons why dogs are not allowed in certain places and I don't think it should be up to the individual to decide that "those" rules don't apply to me.


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

> But I believe it is more important to be a responsible dog owner, to set a good example so that SOME DAY, MAYBE, dogs will be accepted places they aren't now.[/B]


Thanks for posting this point of view. I think it is an excellent point.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

This doesn't answer the original posters question about indoor places we can take our pups, but I thought I'd post this reply anyway. During the warmer months there's several outdoor arts and craft fairs in our area and I enjoy taking my dogs along to these fairs. 


Joy


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Camfan...I would suggest a carrier for sure. As a person with four kids (and yes they carry colds and stuff but..) you sat Cam in the same chair that a child would sit and those little kids put their fingers on EVERYTHING. So Cam may have had something on him and the child just put his fingers in his eyes, nose, mouth or whatever. Then the child touches EVERYTHING they see! Food ..even if it's not wrapped, then they put it back. To me animals just do not belong anywhere food is being sold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, not unpopular! Thanks for the opinion--you're entitled to it. BTW, my dogs name is Ollie, Cam is deceased. Anyway, I have two small kids myself and know all about the "heath Hazards" of shopping carts, lol. 

To all the folks who mentioned following rules no matter what, etc., as a fairly conservative and strict mom teaching my kids respect for others and for things around them is probably numero uno in my book. And I try to live by those morals myself. I don't think I was being sneaky or careless in any way--but as a new dog owner sincerely asking WHERE are our dogs allowed?? If an establishment doesn't post "NO DOGS ALLOWED" on the door, why can't you take your pup in? Anyway, I was running in for just one item and running back out, not strolling around. more than 9 out of 10 trips out in my car Ollie stays home anyway.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

If there is not a sign posted, I always ask to make sure its ok. Sometimes I will call ahead of time and ask.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

sorry about the name mixup..been a long week for me.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms"> Maybe I do need a stroller since she is a good 9lbs and gets kinda heavy in her bag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I felt pretty crazy when we first did the stroller thing, but we did it for one of our boys who had a heart condition. Once he had that problem I overcame any embarrassment because I wanted him to still enjoy the ability to get outside and go for walks with us. 

Having done it now though I would do it even without the excuse of a sick dog. Mostly we walked in our own neighborhood and the neighbors all know we are dog crazy anyway. But when we took Clouseau out and about in his stroller to the park most people just enjoyed stopping and talking to us about him. People may think I've gone dog-crazy, but heck I have, so I don't mind showing it. 



> This doesn't answer the original posters question about indoor places we can take our pups, but I thought I'd post this reply anyway. During the warmer months there's several outdoor arts and craft fairs in our area and I enjoy taking my dogs along to these fairs.
> 
> 
> Joy[/B]


As for answering the original poster's question I did think of a place we go where our dogs are welcomed routinely and that is a local antique store/flea market type shop. They love dogs there and even often have dogs there that are up for adoption through a local humane society. I give this place my business in part because of this policy even when I don't have a dog with me.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I'll tell you one place I DON'T want to bring my dogs.. any car rest areas AND Petsmart.
The first and last time I brought Holly in Petsmart I about slipped on my [email protected]# walking down an aisle thru an ocean of dog pee!!!!
Fortunately I had Holly in the cart and left soon...


----------



## Menachem (Apr 1, 2005)

Target absolutely does NOT allow dogs. I have tried many times!

In NYC we can go lots of places but I find when we travel we don't have as many options. However, I have the Sherpa Privacy bag - all black with roll down sides - so Menachem goes with me everywhere, weather is allowed to or not!









He is really great in the bag, although at 10 lbs he does get a little heavy, and he stays completely silent.

I also find that anywhere I hold him and walk in with confidence (except for Target) no one bothers me.

One last travel tip***** Chick-fila LOVES dogs and if you drive thru they will give you a bone for your pup with your food. NOT TOO SHABBY!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=350986
> 
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> ...


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

My opinion on this subject has changed over the years. When I first brought Bella home I wanted to take her everywhere, but generally I just took her to the post office and little stores where i was certain it would be ok. Now, I've realized Bella would rather stay home unless its a drive thru or somewhere where she can walk. Her bag isn't really her favorite thing in the world. However, if I travel with her for vacation or something, if she can't go in, then neither do I. I will not leave her in a hotel or in the car. If the store can't understand that, then they don't need my business. Here are all the places Bella has been welcomed nicely, but some of them may only be local:

Home Depot

Santa Fe Outlet (furniture store)

The post office (the sign says no dogs except for service dogs but the manager saw Bella waiting outside with my brother one day and told me it would be fine)

The local pharmacy

Walgreens-I sneaked her in because it was the day of her spay a long long time ago and I wanted to buy a onsie so she wouldn't bother her stiches and I wasn't about to leave her in the car

lots of pet places

The mall- no one noticed her, I don't know if she was officially allowed or not

The only place I hope she always gets to go is the post office, she loves it there and a lot of the mail is for her, so its always been an exciting place for us to go together.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> The only place I hope she always gets to go is the post office, she loves it there and a lot of the mail is for her, so its always been an exciting place for us to go together.[/B]


That makes me so mad, about the post office.





















Bonnie was actually kicked out of our local post office in December. I had brought her many times before, and we were waiting on line for stamps. When I got to the front of the line, the floor manager bellowed NO DOGS ALLOWED, and I said, well I've brought her before and he said I DON'T CARE WE HAD A DOG WHO S'''''T ON THE FLOOR LAST WEEK, and I said, shes in her bag! He said TOO BAD!! And we had to leave.
















I agree about not sneaking them into places, I just don't think that's right, but I do like to take her wherever I can. Stupid post office.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I dont know about the







eastern states or western australia, but in south australia no pets are allowed in shopping malls or departments


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

The state law in CO says that any place that serves or sells food can not allow pets (except service animals).However I have taken Shotzi to restaurants that have outdoor dinning.

I've not had any problem with Target, but Shotzi is always in her stroller so they might not have noticed her. I do know the post office doesn't allow pets but they could have been nicer than they were to Linda. 

Also many mom & pop stores will let Shotzi in. Hobby Lobby and Michael's are good too.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Are therapy dogs allowed everywhere or only when they are working?


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I've taken Dolce pretty much everywhere, including Target, and I've never had a problem. When I took her to the American Girl store in Chicago, she was a rock star! All the employees and little girls were in love with her.

I don't take her places anymore though, because I think she would rather stay home and snooze. Unless I'm visiting my parents--she doesn't like to be left in strange places without me, so I take her with me rather than leave her alone in my parents' house.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Thanks for the encouragement & info. Maybe I will reconsider. When my grandma was in the nursing home I would take Zoe to visit her & was amazed at how well she walked on her leash with first the walker and then later the wheelchair. She does better on her leash with a wheelchair/walker than she does when we are just out for a walk! LOL It always took FOREVER to get to my grandma's room because everyone wanted us to stop so they could see her & pet her. They LOVED it when she would dance for them! I had forgotten that one time there was a very old man who actually petted her when when she walked under his seemingly limp hand that was hanging down over the side of the wheelchair. The nurse did tell me it was the 1st sign that he was aware that they had seen in a very long time. Now I feel bad. I should have gone back specifically for him after my grandma died but just now remembered that story.</span>[/B]










It sounds like Zoe has the gift for this job. Please let us know how you like it if you do take her. Another SM friend, Joy, did this work with her dog Misty in Prisons. The Maltese Issue of Popular Dogs did a story about her. I read it and I just found it so awesome. Joy posted about this a couple of weeks ago.  



> Are therapy dogs allowed everywhere or only when they are working?[/B]


Lynne, 

Actually, they do not have special privledges beyond the places that they visit in their job. They are not considered to have the status of Service Dogs. They do not have the rights of Service Dogs to be taken everywhere. The groups that certify therapy dogs are pretty strict about this. They do not want people abusing the system and claiming that a Therapy Dog under their program should be given these special privledges. In fact, we were told that Cameo should not wear her Happy Tails scarf (or ID) when she is out at other places. For instance, if we took her to visit a friend in a nursing home that was not a Happy Tails Client she couldn't go as if she was representing them. This way the group will not get embroiled in liability problems. The groups have liability coverage for the approved places they visit.


----------



## frisemalt (Feb 15, 2007)

I went to the library the other day and a lady was there with her small Bichon, it had an "official" looking vest on, I can't remember what it said on the side. But I'm sure it wasn't a service dog... must have been a therapy dog. No one asked her to leave or anything... I think that most people don't really know what designates a "service" dog, and so they don't say anything. Including the staff at many establishments. I'm sure this lady knows that, and takes her dog everywhere. Not fair.









Back on our main topic- there IS a website that lists places you can take your dog. It lists petfriendly hotels, attractions, parks, restaruants, etc. and also has the pet laws for each state. Its www.dogfriendly.com I found a mall in my city that allows pets! its a great site.


----------



## Mollys humans (Apr 16, 2007)

> Small dogs being carried or put in a bag or stroller is a lot different than letting a dog walk through a store on a leash. I've been to places that allow dogs as long as they are not on the floor and not misbehaved.[/B]



While at the Barnes & Noble book store the other day, Molly was on a leash as I was reading the inside cover of a book. The lady just said "I'm sorry but your dog has to be in your arms if you're going to have her in the store".

I've taken Molly into dept. stores in my arm or even tucked inside my over shirt, when she was younger. Still take her to Home Depot, the car wash.......just about anywhere that doesn't serve any type of food. I understand that is a Health & Safety violation if they have any type of food.


----------

